

The End-of-the-world Wiki - smanek
http://earth2100.tv/

======
smanek
Not actually a Wiki, but similar in concept: 'Earth2100.tv is a project by ABC
to solicit ideas from the public and experts about the dangers facing world in
the next 100 years. "The world’s brightest minds agree that the “perfect
storm” of population growth, resource depletion and climate change could
converge with catastrophic results. We need you to bring this story to life."'

------
thwarted
Seems that population growth and resource depletion would be co-dependent
variables over a multi-generation time frame.

